# Pro-Audio & Musican's: what would a 3ft or 5ft XLR typically be used for?



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

The people who rented the house we are in, before us, ran a Pro-Audio company out of the house (garage). Over the last almost 2 years, I have accumulated several packages for them that they just quit coming to get. 

Example: I have (30) 3ft XLR-f to XLR-m cables & (10) 5ft XLR-f to XLR-m cables...

What would they use these for? Pre-Amp sitting on top of a amp stack? Mixing Board?

I'm trying to decide where to put these up for sale... The appear to be very nicely made. Good ends & nice wire, made by Hosa Technologies www.hosatech.com

thanks!
Rob


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

These are patch cables. You use them to connect anything to everything. Mic preamps to compressors, processors to power amplifiers...everything.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Different people use different terminology. I wouldn't call them patch cables, but that's just me. At work we call Male XLR to Male XLR cables "patch cables." 

3 ft XLR cables would be used from a PCDI box or pro CD player to the mixer, or from an EQ to a compressor, or anything like that. We call them "short XLR cables."


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks... more common in Pro audio/live production (DJ's Karoke etc) than performances correct (live music stacks)?

they are female to male 3ft (30 of them)& 5ft (10 of them)

Where would be a good place to list them to reach the most potential people?

Rob


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

ebay?

not quite seeing your separation of pro audio/live and performance equipment.

I deal with live concerts, conferences, fashion show, etc. lots of different stuff.

I'd say those cables would be used most in situations where you take various equipment (wireless systems, mixers, equalizers, compressors) and have to hook it all up on the spot. as opposed to having permanently installed equipment.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Xander, well that's kinda what I was referring too.. being so short they wouldn't be used to connect say a guitar or a drum mike up... its going to be sound-board/mixer side of things... sorry for the confusion....

I've been watching ebay & these are like snails moving....

I might try craigslist in various areas around Texas (Autsin, San Antoinio, etc both have huge local music scenes & better than DFW)

thanks..

Rob


----------

